# Boy Name??



## Mandy (May 29, 2013)

Hello Fellow Vizsla Lovers!

I'll be getting my first pup in 4 weeks, picked out a girl name then found out it may be a boy we get. I'm 3rd on the pecking order. Help!  suggestions for boy names are warmly welcome. 

Thanks, Mandy


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stedson


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

How exciting Mandy!

some suggestions:

- Harvey
- Digby
- Barney
- Jasper
- Dudley
-Jenson


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Edge
Cisco
Dawson
Benson
Axel


----------



## Mandy (May 29, 2013)

Fun suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Mandy,

You may want to wait until the pup is 7 weeks old to name him / her. By then they will have their basic "personality" and the name can go with the personality type. 

My .02. Have fun and get rest while you can.

http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php

Temperament types of Australian Shepherd Dogs but overall would apply to a Vizsla:

A test given at 6 weeks:



> A. Dominant
> This puppy seems to be a rebellious one, not recommended as a pet, but excellent as a herding, agility, or obedience dog. Could be used as a watch dog if properly trained. Absolutely requires an experienced handler as this type of dog will always attempt to challenge human leadership.
> 
> B. Independent
> ...


Very interesting reading:

more here:
http://www.findpuppiesnow.com/index.php?page=pup_development&sub=personality_tests

RBD


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

I wanted to name our boy oxide (ox for short) because of his rust like color, but got vetoed by my girlfriend... still think it's a really cool and unique name


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

Varrick. There is a puppy in our puppy class and I think that is a cool name. He’s a black German Shepard.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Briar
Deacon
Drake
Jagger
Magnet


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again - boy or girl - start with a hard consonant - if the pup is in the field or off lead - you want them 2 hear you at once - try this - hand close 2 mouth and say the name - penny Pete pike - etc as you say the name - the first thing U feel is your breath on your palm - this projects your voice and the pup could careless about the rest of their name - worked 60 years ago as shown 2 me by my grandfather - this is the call name - register them as you like !


----------



## Midnightrun (May 26, 2013)

Finnegan (Finn)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

George?
Alexander?
Louis?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I quite like Rusty for a boy V


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Blaze


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations!

I agree with waiting for personalities to appear before naming, we let Nelly 'choose' her own name by giving her the list when she came home! 

For a boy I liked Bear though 

Exciting times! Enjoy!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations on your new baby!!
What girl names have you picked out?? Might give us an Idea of the kind of names you like 
We had a heck of a time naming our boy... my hubby and I were totally on different pages, and then my mom was visiting, and she became a Huge problem.
Finally I started looking through his pedigree at the names of his ancestors and came up with IMO the "perfect" name.

Bronson... My hubby is an engineer and used to have a dog "Rusty" He wanted to name our pup Ferric as in "ferric oxide"
I nixed that name, but I do like "Ox".

I am a firm believer in naming after you have your pup also... sometimes they name themselves by their little personalities, but it never hurts to have a handfull of names that you like in the bag, and see if one fits. 
Can't wait to see pictures ;D


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree on the wait til 7 weeks. My Ruby was according to her breeder an 'escapologist' and she has climbed and looked for height since we got her .
As a boy then she might have been Houdini ( dini) or possibly Sherpa. Kilimanjaro (jaro) Munro
We'd named her in advance tho so didnt start looking for female sounding mountains.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We were in the same boat, had a girl name picked out but ended up with a male. We ended up going with a name from a place both my wife and I fell in love with. Bryce Canyon. The shades of brown, copper, rust and auburn were just magnificent. which is why we ended up naming our puppy Bryce


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Always liked Forrest :-\

Really wanted to shout................

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|0;d|x8M2ZZ_QfTQSQM:

RUN FORREST RUN!!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I like Jasper, I also recently heard the name Blaze and really liked it for a boy Vizsla. 

Some other ideas, 

Miles or Milo

Parker

My husband wants to name our next dog Captain Chaos? and call him Capt'n for short. (SMH!)


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

i had Clarence picked out but when we got our boy, it didnt suit him. Went with Humphrey instead. People always ask why we picked that, he just seemed like a Humphrey


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I named Sir Rudy After the Great Football movie the small boy without much options at N.Dame

He earned there last game and made the last tackle some fun 

He was a small lad when he hit the Ground 

and Turned out to be a 72 lb Red Stud Gladiator ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy is named for his Great Grand Sire " Tim McCool's Fergus" His AKC is " Amazing Mr. Ferguson"
The fact that he was even born is Amazing! Ha


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Copper mate great name and choice 

he was a rock star


----------

